# 20 hour MPTC Reserve Firearms Training Program Starts Oct 26th



## AUXCAPT (Mar 13, 2004)

The Massachusetts Volunteer Law Enforcement Officer Association (MA-VLEOA) in conjunction with the Massachusetts Law Enforcement Firearms Instructors and Armorers Association (MLEFIAA) are sponsoring a 20 hour MPTC Reserve Firearms Training Program.

Classes will be held in the Central MA area on Friday October 26th from 6PM - 10PM, Saturdays October 27th and November 3rd from 8AM - 5PM.

Details and the ability to register can be found at www.mavleoa.org​


----------



## AUXCAPT (Mar 13, 2004)

As of now (8:30AM Sunday 10/21/12) we have room for one more officer in this class.
Details and the ability to register can be found at www.mavleoa.org


----------

